# Puppy Crimes



## Misteline (Mar 10, 2019)

Things Ranna has stolen:

(2) Bags of Greenies
(1) Bag of goober banana/peanut treats
(1) Bag of peanut butter biscuits
(1) Empty plastic container of unknown origin
(N+1) Pieces of kibble from Evelyn's meals
(N+1) Treats Evelyn has earned
(3) Yak cheese chews given to Evelyn
(1) Cow hoof
(1) Ball belonging to his brother Kai
(1) Stuffed meat squeaky toy belonging to Kai
(1) Stuffed bear squishmallow belonging to and actively being slept on by Kai
(1) Samsung promotional pen
(1) Bottle of lemon pepper seasoning
(1) Fitbit charging cable
(1) Extra strap for car seat protector
(N+1) Paper towels, napkins, tissues
(N+1) Sticks, leaves, and other yard detritus

Other puppy crimes:

Panhandling
Escapes from crate
Escapes from bath
Trespassing
Contributing to delinquency of poodle
Assault on Evelyn
Assault on Kai
Assault on my highlighter yellow boots
Snatching
War crimes
Jaywalking
The face of a stone cold criminal:









What puppy crimes has your dog committed? Any hope for reform?


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

Puppy Normie was a digger. We had to add plastic chicken wire in the shady (muddy) spots along the back fence to thwart his digging. And the raised beds remain covered during the winter because I don't trust the little digger.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Phoebe is a sock snatcher, and she also will take any opportunity to grab stuffed animals off my youngest’s bed (bottom bunk) and run around like she has the most valuable thing in the world. This was my living room on Christmas morning. I felt bad for Phoebe being kept out of the fun, so I released her, thinking she would have fun shredding the wrapping paper that was laying around. Nope! She ran straight to a freshly opened pack of socks, grabbed one, and ran around like she had solved the puzzle! 🤦‍♀️ There goes my “she steals it because it smells like you and she likes you” theory! I am so thankful that she has no ambitions of eating or destroying her prizes. She just likes to be a show-off. Needless to say, she was only free for a minute on Christmas morning! 









She is also hopeless around the cat. I am really beginning to worry that they will never be able to have harmony that isn’t enforced. 😕


----------



## Misteline (Mar 10, 2019)

Dianaleez said:


> Puppy Normie was a digger. We had to add plastic chicken wire in the shady (muddy) spots along the back fence to thwart his digging. And the raised beds remain covered during the winter because I don't trust the little digger.


Ranna is also a bit of a digger. His target of choice is the water dish and everytime I think he's finally outgrown it he strikes again...should update his list of crimes!



Starla said:


> Phoebe is a sock snatcher, and she also will take any opportunity to grab stuffed animals off my youngest’s bed (bottom bunk) and run around like she has the most valuable thing in the world. This was my living room on Christmas morning. I felt bad for Phoebe being kept out of the fun, so I released her, thinking she would have fun shredding the wrapping paper that was laying around. Nope! She ran straight to a freshly opened pack of socks, grabbed one, and ran around like she had solved the puzzle! 🤦‍♀️ There goes my “she steals it because it smells like you and she likes you” theory! I am so thankful that she has no ambitions of eating or destroying her prizes. She just likes to be a show-off. Needless to say, she was only free for a minute on Christmas morning!
> View attachment 486207
> 
> 
> She is also hopeless around the cat. I am really beginning to worry that they will never be able to have harmony that isn’t enforced. 😕


Such _delinquency. _Ranna approves I'm sure. Also, that's a lovely balloon animal and I now want one. Cat worrying - also needs to be added to his list of puppy crimes, although thus far it has only been _attempted_ cat worrying. I'm too fast for him.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Not sure I should be "outing" Elroy, but I think he may be a murderer! Poor guy😢. He found (or maybe he was just showing it to me) a dead rabbit under a bush in the yard today. He's been super excited about chasing them and I've never discouraged it. I figured he'd never catch them. I saw a little bit of blood on the nape of the rabbit. Either he got a paw or mouth on it (I actually doubt it, unlikely he would draw blood IMO), or the bunny ran into a sharp object while being chased and then laid down under the bush and later died. I think the latter is more likely, but really IDK. The rabbit is now pulled out from under the bush (by me).


----------



## Misteline (Mar 10, 2019)

94Magna_Tom said:


> Not sure I should be "outing" Elroy, but I think he may be a murderer! Poor guy😢. He found (or maybe he was just showing it to me) a dead rabbit under a bush in the yard today. He's been super excited about chasing them and I've never discouraged it. I figured he'd never catch them. I saw a little bit of blood on the nape of the rabbit. Either he got a paw or mouth on it (I actually doubt it, unlikely he would draw blood IMO), or the bunny ran into a sharp object while being chased and then laid down under the bush and later died. I think the latter is more likely, but really IDK. The rabbit is now pulled out from under the bush (by me).
> View attachment 486208


Reckless endangerment leading to the death of a bun! Ranna's performance with the flirt pole suggests this crime may yet lay in his future...


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## I_love_dogs (May 30, 2021)

Loki's crimes
Jailbreaking from his playpen
Theft of Laundry (clean or dirty)
Theft of shoes
Theft of food (counter surfing)
Theft of blankets
Destruction of private property (grabbing my son's shirt and putting holes in it)
Attempted destruction of private property (knocking electronics out of my hands when I am sitting outside so he can hug me)
Harassment of Rosy
Harassment of children
Disturbing the peace (barking at Rosy while she is eating)
Possession of a weapon (see picture)


----------



## Misteline (Mar 10, 2019)

I_love_dogs said:


> View attachment 486210
> 
> Loki's crimes
> Jailbreaking from his playpen
> ...


Hmm. Given the weapon in question I wonder if he's been harassing any cuccos. I've contemplated getting Ranna a tiny leather jacket and stuffed switchblade knife, but I worry it would only encourage greater crimes. He's certainly guilty of disturbing the peace.


----------



## eeeeeek (Dec 13, 2020)

Stella's list would be overflowing with things, but ones I can name off the top of my head are:

stealing and destroying clothing items
eating lots of non-food items (trash, paper, etc)
(somehow) breaking out of her crate
counter surfing
destroying personal belongings
harassing others 
disturbing the peace
lots of jumping and biting when she was younger
digging, and lots of it!

She turned 1 in September, so I know that behaviorally, we still have a ways to go. She is also very over exuberant for her love for the cat, but she has improved greatly and I hope that one day they will live in harmony. At this point, all I can do is hope 😅


----------



## MyMiles (Apr 21, 2012)

A few phrases that have come out of my mouth in the last few weeks alone... 

Tape is not for puppies.
Scissors are not for puppies.
Hair ties are not for puppies.
Tweezers are not for puppies.
Sharpies are not for puppies.
That's my phone, not a chew toy.
Yarn is not for puppies. 
You know how to open drawers now?!

NOT A TOY! Find a toy!


----------



## Misteline (Mar 10, 2019)

MyMiles said:


> A few phrases that have come out of my mouth in the last few weeks alone...
> 
> Tape is not for puppies.
> Scissors are not for puppies.
> ...


Those items implicate broader machinations. What is your puppy planning? What dark plots are whirling in that criminal mind? I have to say, this is a level of preparation for greater criminality that Ranna can only aspire to.


----------



## Cariboo Poodle (Nov 17, 2021)

Gypsy biggest vice is jumping 6 foot fences. My property looks like a prison as had to raise all my fences up higher. She does it so easily then runs back up the driveway to be let back in the yard.


----------



## Misteline (Mar 10, 2019)

Cariboo Poodle said:


> Gypsy biggest vice is jumping 6 foot fences. My property looks like a prison as had to raise all my fences up higher. She does it so easily then runs back up the driveway to be let back in the yard.


Ranna's breeder warned us that this is an issue common to Tibetan terriers and Ranna's brother has demonstrated this ability. Thankfully Ranna has shown little inclination thus far. I wonder if the angled fence toppers used to discourage cats would help?


----------



## MyMiles (Apr 21, 2012)

Misteline said:


> Those items implicate broader machinations. What is your puppy planning? What dark plots are whirling in that criminal mind? I have to say, this is a level of preparation for greater criminality that Ranna can only aspire to.


I need to watch my back with Danger Poodle in the house... literally.
Just minutes after posting this I was playing with the little deviant and he tried to steal the hair tie out of my hair! 
He's managed to get if off my wrist before (he's quick), but his teeth got tangled in my braid, so we had a few moments of my 40 pound pup enthusiastically yanking on my hair before I freed myself. 
I'm just glad he doesn't have thumbs, then I'd really be in trouble.


----------



## Misteline (Mar 10, 2019)

MyMiles said:


> I need to watch my back with Danger Poodle in the house... literally.
> Just minutes after posting this I was playing with the little deviant and he tried to steal the hair tie out of my hair!
> He's managed to get if off my wrist before (he's quick), but his teeth got tangled in my braid, so we had a few moments of my 40 pound pup enthusiastically yanking on my hair before I freed myself.
> I'm just glad he doesn't have thumbs, then I'd really be in trouble.


😆 Ranna likes to try to run off with my dreds. He seems undeterred by the fact that they are attached to my head.


----------



## X skully X (Nov 21, 2021)

This thread cracked me up! More than a few crimes listed I can relate to. It’s nice to know I’m not alone while experiencing puppy delinquency. @94Magna_Tom do you happen to have cats around your neighborhood? I had the unfortunate experience of my cat bringing me a baby bunny while still alive. (It’s usually a bird) I felt so stinking bad for that bunny. Only a few punctures showing but it didn’t last long. Cat had zero interest after delivery 🤦🏻‍♀️ I thought perhaps a local cat got a hold of the bunny Elroy found? I do appreciate that my cat loves me that much but I’m glad she has stopped in her old age.
I find myself saying “that’s mine” a lot this week to Magnus and am now stuffing my pockets with dog treats and squeaky toys daily 😆 it is funny to watch him prance around with whatever prize he has found but I’ve got good trade items now! I just know he wants a chase… don’t they say criminals always run?


----------



## Misteline (Mar 10, 2019)

Evelyn is currently issuing a citation to Ranna for theft of llama.


----------



## PowersPup (Aug 28, 2020)

Topper is relatively innocent - or maybe my memory is impaired. Crimes committed in the first year include:

Disturbing the peace
Escaping the x-pen
Stealing, then shredding, tissues and paper towels, including an especially awkward incident in the Boundary Waters Canoe Area
Eating gravel (once - not repeated after a lecture about emergency vet bills)
Jumping on people
Stealing socks. He doesn't chew them, he just walks or prances around showing off his treasure
Not letting the groomer clip his muzzle or right front paw
Cruelly eviscerating stuffed toys in the middle of the living room
Barking excessively when he sees the man shoveling the back deck
Generally being too cute


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I was reading through this thread thinking how very good Freddy has been, then spotted him pawing at his mouth. He had one of my custom silicon toe wedges stuck across his upper palate... Fortunately it dropped out when I picked him up, so no damage was done to puppy or wedge!


----------



## Misteline (Mar 10, 2019)

fjm said:


> I was reading through this thread thinking how very good Freddy has been, then spotted him pawing at his mouth. He had one of my custom silicon toe wedges stuck across his upper palate... Fortunately it dropped out when I picked him up, so no damage was done to puppy or wedge!


In every puppy there's a _little wedge of crime. _Though it does sound like your girls have done a good job of reforming him. Hmmm...do they do consultations? I think Evelyn may need some backup.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Poppy says it is very simple. First you curl your lip, then if the puppy is still being a pest you pursue him across the room, jaws wide open half an inch from his tail and looking as fierce as possible. Once is often enough, if you can look as if you really mean it. I have to say it doesn't work very well if you are a human - it tends to end in giggling and tummy rubs!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

@X skully X 
I've not seen a cat in the backyard since I installed the fence in April. I'm pretty sure Elroy was involved in some manner. I should probably consider it an accomplishment rather than a crime😁! After all, I have tried to encourage his prey drive via pheasant hunting trials.


----------



## Sylvia K (Feb 4, 2021)

Ernie's cache!
Socks
Nickers
Compression bandages
Underpants
Toilet rolls (multiple)
Bits of sewing cotton
Balls of wool (multiple)
Anything being knitted or crocheted
Any food items from our plates or on the tables or counters that his elasticated front legs can reach (thank goodness he hasn't got opposable thumbs or nothing would ever be safe from his marauding ways)
Bits of paper
Sticks (his favourite, especially if they are well rotted and disintegrating!
Anything we happen to drop on the floor
Dropped pill bottles (thank heavens this is a rare occurrence)
Pencils
Pens
Rubbish bin contents (resulting in bins being kept out of reach on counter tops!)
Lots of other things. Basically, whatever he can get his paws and mouth onto or around.
He is very adept at walking on his hind legs and forays around the room on two legs spying out the environment for something to pinch.

His favourite place to take his spoils is behind the sofa where he stays just out of reach - until we move the sofa out of its place and he looks very surprised and is left with nowhere to hide 
Thank heavens he hasn't figured out jumping! We can still keep him confined in his playpen if necessary. We would never have been able to keep our tpoos confined like this as they would have jumped or climbed out in a flash. But Ernie hasn't discovered that trick - yet!

What would we do without the entertainment our boys and girls provide?


----------

